# Coral/Fish Frozen Food Options



## DennisZ (Feb 3, 2015)

What frozen foods does everyone here buy to feed their coral/fish? I recently bought some "noodlefish" (http://letscookchinesefood.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/sshot-06.jpg) and they are exceptionally cheap and surprisingly convenient for me to use. Does anyone else use them and are they nutritious compared to other frozen foods?


----------



## Crayon (Apr 13, 2014)

Larrys reef frenzy

I made the mistake last year of using fresh clams from the market to feed one of my fish. Thought it was a good alternative. Except it turns out that food for human consumption can carry stuff that is not so good for fish. Like bacteria. No issue for us, big issue for fish.

The rule of thumb I heard one of the public aquariums use is that any food must be frozen for a minimum 30 days to ensure all bacteria is killed and the frozen temperature had to below some insane number that no residential freezer goes down to.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## someguy (Sep 7, 2009)

Never seen noodlefish before, they look almost like silversides. I would second being cautious of cheap foods from markets that don't come frozen.
I stick to PE mysis/caulanus and Hikari brine/mysis, and every now and then krill for my anemones.


----------



## darkangel66n (May 15, 2013)

I use a frozen seafood mix from the Superstore. Mussels, octopus, shrimp and squid. Fish love it.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Crayon said:


> Larrys reef frenzy
> 
> I made the mistake last year of using fresh clams from the market to feed one of my fish. Thought it was a good alternative. Except it turns out that food for human consumption can carry stuff that is not so good for fish. Like bacteria. No issue for us, big issue for fish.
> 
> ...


LRS is buy far the best frozen food out there. It is important to buy your food from a established company with strict regulations and QA/QC protocols. These QA/QC protocols are strictly adhered to because of the necessary permits required to "make" and sell your own food commercially. LRS is sourced from the best suppliers and is highly scrutinized for quality. No point in cheeping out on a source of food that is not regulated or inspected. Your likely asking for trouble at some point. Everyone likes to save money in the hobby but cheeping out on a quality controlled frozen food is not something I personally would do.


----------



## Bullet (Apr 19, 2014)

BIGSHOW said:


> LRS is buy far the best frozen food out there. It is important to buy your food from a established company with strict regulations and QA/QC protocols. These QA/QC protocols are strictly adhered to because of the necessary permits required to "make" and sell your own food commercially. LRS is sourced from the best suppliers and is highly scrutinized for quality. No point in cheeping out on a source of food that is not regulated or inspected. Your likely asking for trouble at some point. Everyone likes to save money in the hobby but cheeping out on a quality controlled frozen food is not something I personally would do.


Since this seller has the marketing rights for this product, I think that his glowing referral needs to be seen to be biased


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Bullet said:


> Since this seller has the marketing rights for this product, I think that his glowing referral needs to be seen to be biased


LOL, your to much Sam.

Don't take my word for it, do your own research.

A quick article form RB

https://reefbuilders.com/2014/12/11/lrs-reef-frenzy-review-reason-reefers-marine-fish-love-food/

I will keep the positive reviews coming all day Sam.


----------



## Rookie2013 (Jan 17, 2013)

DennisZ said:


> What frozen foods does everyone here buy to feed their coral/fish? I recently bought some "noodlefish" (http://letscookchinesefood.com/wp-content/uploads/2015/07/sshot-06.jpg) and they are exceptionally cheap and surprisingly convenient for me to use. Does anyone else use them and are they nutritious compared to other frozen foods?


Yes I use the exact same noodle fish to feed my carpet anemone and he loves it. Also my black tang loves it too. It's been over a month I have been using daily with no negative results.

I can't say of other products but I can definitely say bat noodle fish. They are small and easy to digest for the anemone. As a matter of fact next time I will chop them in small pieces for fishes as well..however I won't just rely on feeding noodle fishe I do feed mysis,brine, oyster egg and reef roids too...


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Goobs food*

What's the big deal that he's making food .not likely he's stolen larrys recipe..just another member who enjoys making things .. we all know how good reef frenzy is 
I am sure there are other members out there that feed raw fish for there fish..is it cuz u are the supplier of the reef frenzy I'm just saying what does it matter .


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

tom g said:


> What's the big deal that he's making food .not likely he's stolen larrys recipe..just another member who enjoys making things .. we all know how good reef frenzy is
> I am sure there are other members out there that feed raw fish for there fish..is it cuz u are the supplier of the reef frenzy I'm just saying what does it matter .


Tom,

I could care less about people making there own food and using it to feed there fish. All I was pointing out that LRS is a certified food that goes through rigorous QA/QC controls to make sure it is of the highest (safest) quality for your tank inhabitants.

Now, if you want to make and sell your own fish food it requires a number of permits/inspections etc. The reason for this is to safe guard the consumer and there pets. People seem to place fish/corals in a "not the same as cats and dogs category" but I can tell you that if there was some random Joe who started to make and sell his own dog and cat food without the paper work they would be in serious trouble. The same laws apply to fish food. All I say is buyer beware and make your own educated decisions. This thread is about the best fish food and I was making the argument that LRS is the best one and it is the best due to its track record.


----------



## tom g (Jul 8, 2009)

*Goobs food*

Not for one sec am I not agreeing that reef frenzy is great

This is a total grey area Jmho
We can all thank Paul on here for introducing us to reef frenzy


----------



## goobafish (Jan 27, 2015)

Its a big grey area. I am allowed to produce my live food and sell it freely with no health inspections (not that I would mind). Frozen food on the other hand with fish in it is a whole different ballgame. I'm not planning on making and selling it, just made it for myself and have a ton and am giving away packs. If I made a big batch of cookies and gave them away would someone be yelling for the health inspector? Do health inspectors trick or treat now too? I would need a commercial kitchen to produce anywhere near that scale and licences, health inspections.

Obviously I don't mind that the food I made myself isn't inspected, as I do all the cleaning and sanitation, so I am comfortable putting it in my tank. I do buy Larry's Reef Frenzy when I buy frozen mixed foods.

On a side note, Larry's sent me a cease and desist order based on absolutely nothing. Not only did I not refer to it as anything Frenzy, but I have not and do not intend to sell it. Apparently Larry has caused a ruckus with his Canadian distributor about it based on someone posting about it after trying it, not even about me posting it or making it, just got off the phone with them and they think its pretty funny.


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

goobafish said:


> Its a big grey area. I am allowed to produce my live food and sell it freely with no health inspections (not that I would mind). Frozen food on the other hand with fish in it is a whole different ballgame. I'm not planning on making and selling it, just made it for myself and have a ton and am giving away packs. I would need a commercial kitchen to produce anywhere near that scale and licences, health inspections.
> 
> Obviously I don't mind that the food I made myself isn't inspected, as I do all the cleaning and sanitation, so I am comfortable putting it in my tank. I do buy Larry's Reef Frenzy when I buy frozen mixed foods.


David feel free to send me a PM I have worked with the permits and I don't mind trying to help with getting the proper paperwork to help you get started. I would welcome a Canadian made quality assured frozen fish food.

Cheers,
Fellow Dave and MTG player


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

tom g said:


> Not for one sec am I not agreeing that reef frenzy is great
> 
> This is a total grey area Jmho
> We can all thank Paul on here for introducing us to reef frenzy


^ +1 it is my go to fish food with other subs. Paul was very kind in doing this for the community.


----------



## Marz (Mar 1, 2014)

BIGSHOW said:


> I would welcome a Canadian made quality assured frozen fish food.


That would be very cool!


----------



## BIGSHOW (Sep 10, 2011)

Marz said:


> ^ +1 it is my go to fish food with other subs. Paul was very kind in doing this for the community.


Yes +1 to Paul for making it popular on GTAA. LRS is a great product, the new fish eggs are truly amazing.


----------

